# Timing telling your company you plan to retire



## Paige of Times (Mar 3, 2018)

Been at my company for 13 years.  In the last 5 or so months I've been fairly vocal to my manager and VP that I plan on retiring in 2.5 years.  Well, that's all changed due to the fact of new management over my department and now I want out at the END OF THIS YEAR.  Cannot take it.  This decision just came to me last week and I've not said a word to anyone but two trusted co-workers.

I recall reading an article last year on when to let your company know you're planning to retire.  I think (if I recall correctly) that it cautioned you to make sure it's known - as if you don't, then you can be pushed out by other means.  Anyone have thoughts on this scenario?


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2018)

My outfit wanted to know 3 months in advance just so that the paperwork wouldn't be rushed and screwups made.  A guy I worked with gave them a years notice and I asked him why.

He told me that the last year he worked was one of his best.  They left him alone, never gave him too much, gave him some gravy jobs to do.  He said he left content & stress free.

So I did the same thing.  Yep, it worked out for me as well.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 3, 2018)

YES!  The first person that retired from our company (it's only about 20 years old) gave a years notice.  But she was this sweet little old lady (who was actually hell on wheels with attitude. i.e.: she would eff you over in a heartbeat, and hence, not such a sweetie) and was treated very well when she announced.  HR even told her if she stayed into the beginning of the next year she could cash out her vacation days.  

The director of our department (QA) was let go this January, so now QA is under Operations....totally different beast to work for.  Goals, reviews and such are WAY over the top with expectations and word on the floor is it's going to get more intense "challenging" for 2019. I'm SO done.

So, legally if you proclaim your intention to retire you're 'safe guarded' from expulsion from the company?  Anyone have thoughts on this?

Thanks for the reply, James.  



James said:


> My outfit wanted to know 3 months in advance just so that the paperwork wouldn't be rushed and screwups made.  A guy I worked with gave them a years notice and I asked him why.
> 
> He told me that the last year he worked was one of his best.  They left him alone, never gave him too much, gave him some gravy jobs to do.  He said he left content & stress free.
> 
> So I did the same thing.  Yep, it worked out for me as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, if someone is caught doing something that warrants termination I don't think simply that the word is out that they're considering retirement would save their job, after a verbal then written warning.

Are there any agreements in your personnel file that you may have signed regarding the process for giving notice? 

In my case, I just called my manager and said "I'm done", I was gone within days. There was no problem at all setting up my benefits.

Good luck to you. It sounds like your place is starting that micro-management stuff too.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2018)

Paige of Times said:


> Been at my company for 13 years.  In the last 5 or so months I've been fairly vocal to my manager and VP that I plan on retiring in 2.5 years.  Well, that's all changed due to the fact of new management over my department and now I want out at the END OF THIS YEAR.  Cannot take it.  This decision just came to me last week and I've not said a word to anyone but two trusted co-workers.
> 
> I recall reading an article last year on when to let your company know you're planning to retire.*  I think (if I recall correctly) that it cautioned you to make sure it's known - as if you don't, then you can be pushed out by other means.  Anyone have thoughts on this scenario?*



I have worked for companies where when people gave notice they were leaving for any reason they were basically told not to let the door hit them in the rear end and summarily told to leave.  I do not see how letting them know far in advance would keep you from being pushed out, and might even put you first in line if there was to be a reduction in force or some such.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2018)

My only thought is you shouldn't have said anything to those two 'trusted' co-workers. Don't kid yourself. For goodness sakes don't tell them anything else.


----------



## Robusta (Mar 4, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> My only thought is you shouldn't have said anything to those two 'trusted' co-workers. Don't kid yourself. For goodness sakes don't tell them anything else.



Take care of yourself.  I know you think your a valued employee, I know you have loyalties,and want to do the right and honorable thing. I know you have a sense of obligation and want to tie up loose ends and finish projects and train replacements, and generally not leave the office hanging.I know you think your co workers and immediate supervision are supportive of you.

*Screw,em.  Give HR the minimum amount of notice necessary.  If possible give them a date and take vacation  up until that date.
*
Trust me, two weeks after your retirement when the nightmares have receded and you are sleeping well, you will stop and reflect on just how irrelevant anything having to do with your job is to your life.

Any time spent on concerns of your former company is stolen time,


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2018)

I lucked out when I quit working.  I was planning on working another year or two, when the company announced a nice early retirement buyout.  They offered a years pay, and it didn't take me long to see that there was little to be gained by working much longer....factoring in the buyout.  So, the wife and I discussed it, and a couple of days later, I took the deal, and 3 weeks later, I was "retired"....haven't looked back since.


----------



## needshave (Mar 4, 2018)

Paige...

I thought I would share some experiences with you. I retired very early from a very large company as an Engineering Manager. ( we could retire at 52) I then started my own engineering/manufacturing company in the same field. Then retired again. When I was with the large corporation it was the company philosophy that if a person announced their retirement they would continue as is. The projects they were given were sometimes not all that desirable, but life went on.  We as managers and administrators were never permitted to ask what they were going to do or anything of that nature. 

However, If I had a staff member announced that they were resigning and would leave the company in three months, defining a specific date
and that they were going to a competitor.  That individual would be contacted immediately by I.R. for an interview and 9 times out of 10 they would be released from the company either that day or the next day and the company would pay for the three months notice at the time of release.  Many people that I know that were retiring actually did just that. Then after they were out, and no longer an employee they filled for retirement benefits saying they changed their mind. Certainly, this would not work with all companies, but our company was concerned with the loss of confidential information. My thought was that if someone was going to remove information it would be well before they announced. But it is what it is.

Additionally, those that I knew that was working after they announced their retirement, myself included, felt like a third wheel. I felt out of place, no longer included in meetings, and somewhat isolated as much as possible from the rest of the staff. I just wanted it to be over and out of there and I liked my job. The two weeks I worked after I announced was grueling. If I had to do it over again I would build two weeks vacation and announce Just before I left and fill out the retirement paperwork at the same time. If Possibly, never to return. 

Best Wishes, you will enjoy retirement! Keep that as a positive thought.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

Nope.  Nothing nefarious going on.  Just read that if some companies know you're planning to retire they may exit you out earlier.  The employee handbook requests two weeks notice....my boss (worked with her for 13 years now and is the best soul anyone would be lucky enough to know) when I said I was retiring at 66 said she wanted someone to train with me for 6 months!  hahaha  First, new management won't allow that I'm sure.  And second, I don't think that's necessary.  My job is pretty straightfoward (document control); lots of details though.

Our awesome company was sold to a huge outfit 8 years ago.  Ever since then Lean Manufacturing, metrics (measuring every freakin' thing) Kaizens and kanban cards are a way of life.  Which IS micromanaging by nature!  lol  My dept (QA) has been pretty untouched by it all this time UNTIL NOW - and this is why I'm leaving earlier than the 66 year mark.  With SS $ and a part time job I can easily make enough to keep my standard of living.  I have not and will not update my boss on my change of heart until MUCH later in the year.

Thanks for the reply!




RadishRose said:


> Well, if someone is caught doing something that warrants termination I don't think simply that the word is out that they're considering retirement would save their job, after a verbal then written warning.
> 
> Are there any agreements in your personnel file that you may have signed regarding the process for giving notice?
> 
> ...


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the replies.  I'm going to use the multi quote function to pipe in on some of the thoughts offered up.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I have worked for companies where when people gave notice they were leaving for any reason they were basically told not to let the door hit them in the rear end and summarily told to leave.  I do not see how letting them know far in advance would keep you from being pushed out, and might even put you first in line if there was to be a reduction in force or some such.



I must say, that with our company (even though it was purchased by a heartless mother-ship of an outfit) has been pretty good to the few retirees we have had in the last 3-4 years.  Less than a handful.  And, I'd add that anyone who's given their 2 weeks notice has not been ushered out the door due to that notice being given.   So, I guess that's the good news!  Thank you for replying.



applecruncher said:


> My only thought is you shouldn't have said anything to those two 'trusted' co-workers. Don't kid yourself. For goodness sakes don't tell them anything else.



I appreciate your sentiment, but I have no worries for the two I've chosen to share with.  After working with people for 13 years you know who your friends are due to past sharing.  Nothing ever 'leaked' and no knives in my back.  So, I'm good.  I am however NOT going to update my boss that I've moved up my timeline.  Let the chips fall where they may.  I love her and trust her with my life, but now that we're under a new VP who I do not trust...not even chancing it!



Robusta said:


> Take care of yourself.  I know you think your a valued employee, I know you have loyalties,and want to do the right and honorable thing. I know you have a sense of obligation and want to tie up loose ends and finish projects and train replacements, and generally not leave the office hanging.I know you think your co workers and immediate supervision are supportive of you.
> 
> *Screw,em.  Give HR the minimum amount of notice necessary.  If possible give them a date and take vacation  up until that date.
> *
> ...



To address your comment in red; I SO GET THAT!  It's been setting in for years. I am fully aware that the duties I perform day in and day out mean nothing in the big scheme of things.  



Don M. said:


> I lucked out when I quit working.  I was planning on working another year or two, when the company announced a nice early retirement buyout.  They offered a years pay, and it didn't take me long to see that there was little to be gained by working much longer....factoring in the buyout.  So, the wife and I discussed it, and a couple of days later, I took the deal, and 3 weeks later, I was "retired"....haven't looked back since.



Wow.  That's the best of all worlds!  Our company has had several layoff since it sold 8 years ago, and several restructures.  They never once offered early retirement to those who are ready to leave the work force.  I brought this up to my boss who would like to champion a plan for people of retirement age at the company.  Though they keep our managers so freakin' busy - she'll probably never have a chance.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

I attempted to quote your post in my multi reply, but must've clicked the wrong thing.  Still learning the navigation tools here.  

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  Mine is a bit different.  While I'm the only document control person for my company (biotech) I'm not a science person.  Don't even have a college degree.  Just a HS grad typing scientific documents that I have no knowledge of how our 'recipes' work.  I may be able to type the word 'trichothecenes' but I have no idea what it means or does.  Bottom line, I am no threat to the company once I exit.  All I want after I leave is a part time job at a small Mom & Pop type of company answering phones and ordering office supplies.  

It occurred to me earlier today when checking this thread that we've had 3 people retire over the last few years.  Every single one was treated well, and even had special parties thrown for them.  One guy in a band who plays banjo came with his band and entertained us after a casual (company paid) lunch.  I recalled also telling the HR gal 6 months back on my intention to retire and said "I want to host one last pot luck" (started the company tradition about 11 years ago) and she was all "YES!  That would only be fitting!"  So, possibly I've answered my own question.   I said this to the HR gal about 5 months ago....they've not kicked me out to date.  Though, as I've stated in other replies I am NOT TELLING ANYONE that I've upped my exit date.  Save for the two trusted friends. 




needshave said:


> Paige...
> 
> I thought I would share some experiences with you. I retired very early from a very large company as an Engineering Manager. ( we could retire at 52) I then started my own engineering/manufacturing company in the same field. Then retired again. When I was with the large corporation it was the company philosophy that if a person announced their retirement they would continue as is. The projects they were given were sometimes not all that desirable, but life went on.  We as managers and administrators were never permitted to ask what they were going to do or anything of that nature.
> 
> ...


----------



## needshave (Mar 4, 2018)

Paige....

Excellent! I'm sure you have it well thought out! Sometimes its just good to have a sounding board to convince yourself you know what you're doing. I've done that many times. I wish you the very best, let us know how it all shakes out.....


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

Exactly.  I think I'm good to go.  Though this transition is scary AF.  I have to recall a self help book my Mom had back in the 90s.  I didn't even have to read the book because the title said it all:  "*Feel The Fear, And Do It Anyway*".... Yup!



needshave said:


> Paige....
> 
> Excellent! I'm sure you have it well thought out! Sometimes its just good to have a sounding board to convince yourself you know what you're doing. I've done that many times. I wish you the very best, let us know how it all shakes out.....


----------



## Vinny (Jun 15, 2018)

I have been with my company for 28 years. Told them 8 years ago that I was going to retire slowly. I downsized and invested most of my salary and bonuses. I moved to a sub tropical place. Got rid of the two expensive cars and have a nice Honda CR-V now. Paid off my mortgage and all credit card bills. I went from working 5 days to 4, 3, 2 over the years and now am done at the end of this month. I gave my company 3 months notice. They thought I would retire at 70 instead of 67, as I also thought. However my dad died and left me a nice inheritance so that I can retire now. I have seen too many friends my age or younger die before doing the things they put off until their retirement. I figured that I should do things now while I have my health because you never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

You've got that right!


----------

